# Where to move in the U.S and is it possible?



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

We have been looking at moving away from the UK for some time. However after looking at houses all over the U.S we are still unsure where to move each has its own benefits.

Ideally we would like somewhere Safe & Secure not isolated, generally a nice suburb. Near the Sea would be nice, but not a necessity. It must however be hot or at least have a better climate than the U.K. Our budget is around $300000, leaving plenty in the bank to find on our feet.

Now for my second question. How easy is it to find work and get the green card?

I'm a qualified primary school teacher & linguist I speak 5 languages.

My husband is a ex-professional footballer he is now a coach I heard there is demand for football/soccer coaches in the USA and its a growing sport I don't know if this helps. 

We have a young daughter 9 years old, and also a son who is 19 he's a keen footballer & qualified IT technician.

Also my whole family is at least bi-lingual.

Do any of these points help?


Thank You Very Much For Your Help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Forget the where; it's the how!

Bilingualism means English and Spanish in the US, BTW. Not a great seller, I'm afraid.

Husband may have some opportunities.

Son is getting old -- you don't have much time.


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm ok. My son doesn't have to come, he may well stay and just come to visit.

Is my husband EB-1?
By Bi-Lingual I meant Italian & English.
But I speak English, Spanish, German, French, Italian & Russian

What are my odds?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> Hmmm ok. My son doesn't have to come, he may well stay and just come to visit.
> 
> Is my husband EB-1?
> By Bi-Lingual I meant Italian & English.
> ...


A few paths for sporting stars -- depends how famous he was and how good your lawyer is. Probably not a DIY petition. EB1, EB1 w/ NIW, O visa.

Your odds as a primary school teacher are low in terms of getting suitable status. I've seen a few on the boards who've managed it -- but it's not common. The visa is H1b and you'll need to get licensed here (it's a state rather than a federal thing), then plod the school districts and beg and plead.


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> A few paths for sporting stars -- depends how famous he was and how good your lawyer is. Probably not a DIY petition. EB1, EB1 w/ NIW, O visa.
> 
> Your odds as a primary school teacher are low in terms of getting suitable status. I've seen a few on the boards who've managed it -- but it's not common. The visa is H1b and you'll need to get licensed here (it's a state rather than a federal thing), then plod the school districts and beg and plead.



Ok thank you very much.

He played at the top level in the Italian league and was professional for a 13 years. However he's no David Beckham he won't be well known.

As for me If its better to work as linguist as oppose to primary school teacher I happy to do that. Also I dont necessarily have to work do I? 
I forgot to mention that I have been to the U.S 'numerous' times and have worked on the West Coast I also have numerous friends along the West Coast. My husbands wage packet should accommodate our family. In 1989 my husband was offered a position at an MLS club in Seattle. I do realise this was a ridiculously long time ago but still I can't see me having to work!

I just want odds on liklihood of gaining the greencard, as you seem to be one of the most experienced contributors on this forum and know what your talking about.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As fatbrit has indicated, the question of "where" to settle depends entirely on where you can find work, as a visa application (immigrant or non-immigrant) requires you to have a sponsor - either a direct family member (parent, child or sibling) or an employer. Which means you pretty much have to have the job before you can even submit a visa application.

The primary school qualification is pretty much worthless in the US, given what the individual states require for a teaching license (generally a university degree including specific courses) - and of course, every state has its own requirements. Public schools generally can't sponsor anyone for visas - a matter of money and local policy. You could try private schools, particularly the "international" schools that teach in a variety of languages (mostly for diplomats' kids). New York City, Washington DC would be your best options for that - though both are expensive cities to live in. The danger is that if a private school were to offer you a job and a visa, it would be one where your trailing spouse would not be allowed to work, and teaching isn't normally all that well paid in the US.

Your husband being an ex-footballer might help. How well known is he? If he could manage a coaching job with one of the US pro teams, they'd surely be able to get him a visa. Most other coaching jobs would most likely be with schools - private schools or universities - for which he'd need a teaching qualification (i.e. university degree) or higher (to teach/coach at a university - preferably a masters or PhD in physical education or something similar).

Anyhow, just some ideas. You may also want to look at the west coast of Canada. There has been some discussion in the Canada section here about UK teachers requalifying to teach in Canada.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> He played at the top level in the Italian league and was professional for a 13 years. However he's no David Beckham he won't be well known.


Would strike me that you want to be hitting the clubs and colleges to see if you can spark an interest. Also, I'd have a consult with a US immigration lawyer to find your options -- there are a myriad of them for him.

As I said at the beginning, it's not where you live but how you get here. If the only team prepared to sponsor is North Dakota United, then that's where you're going!


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you Bev. My Husband was reasonably well known he capped for the Italian U-21 team *Thus he had no need for a degree, he has however coached and taught at a private school in the UK.*, and was offered a major position in Seattle a long time ago. However recently we've looked at University coaching or for 2nd division club. As for me teaching its not entirely neccassary I teach. My degree was not a teaching one. I have a degree in Geography also. I thought my teaching qualification would be of benefit but I'm happy to use my other degree if that is of more benefit.

As for Canada I have considered it. However their Soccer league is not up to US standard and I'm not desperate to work If teacher wages are anything like the UK then alternative forms of work would benefit me more.

Many Thanks

Anita


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> and I'm not desperate to work If teacher wages are anything like the UK then alternative forms of work would benefit me more.


You may not be allowed to. Some visas allow the spouse to work....but others don't.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Linguist/Teacher
Your languages are unfortunately nothing in high demand. Trust me - been there done that, spent the tuition at C:>) You will need US certifications. Your UK teaching certificates cannot be transferred. You will have to get certified on state/federal level which will include back to school for you. Using these qualifications to obtain a visa - almost zero.

Your husband has had a career in soccer! Congratulations! Particularly in Italy! What has he been doing recently? What do you see as his qualifications to obtain a visa? 

Visa specialists - will a 19/20 year old be able to tag along?


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Your husband has had a career in soccer! Congratulations! Particularly in Italy! What has he been doing recently? What do you see as his qualifications to obtain a visa?
> 
> Visa specialists - will a 19/20 year old be able to tag along?


My son doesn't have to come as he will most probably be at university.

As for my Husband I thought qualifications wise the fact that he played football at a level which the USA has been attempting to imitate and has still not achieved also the fact that demand for soccer coaches in the US is so high. Recently he has been coaching at a private school in the UK.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> As for my Husband I thought qualifications wise the fact that he played football at a level which the USA has been attempting to imitate and has still not achieved also the fact that demand for soccer coaches in the US is so high. Recently he has been coaching at a private school in the UK.


Husband is your best hope. I know Bev doesn't like me doing this but your visa may be a specialist one that requires a little creative writing by an experienced immigration attorney.

The one you use should both be a member of AILA and have a proven track record in such visas. Check them out before you part with the cash.


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The one you use should both be a member of AILA and have a proven track record in such visas. Check them out before you part with the cash.


What kind of money am I looking at? 

I should have made this decision a long time ago. I spent my best years in the USA & now it doesn't look like returning is going to be easy.

It would be nice if we could swap with U.S citizens who wish to move to Europe.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> What kind of money am I looking at?
> 
> I should have made this decision a long time ago. I spent my best years in the USA & now it doesn't look like returning is going to be easy.
> 
> It would be nice if we could swap with U.S citizens who wish to move to Europe.


How long's a piece of string?

For a consultation to investigate paths, say $250 or thereabouts
For a full visa, $10k

London-based US immigration lawyers tend to be more expensive than US ones.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> I know Bev doesn't like me doing this but your visa may be a specialist one that requires a little creative writing by an experienced immigration attorney.


Surprise - I agree with you here. This may be a case where an immigration attorney would be useful. But first I would start contacting the US pro soccer teams to determine their interest in an experienced coach. (Besides, if the team is willing to pay for the attorney, you're ahead of the game.)

barlettaborn is not the first person on the forum to mention the idea that "they are looking for soccer coaches" in the US. Unfortunately, without knowing the US sports market a bit better, it's a little tough to determine who exactly "they" are and whether "they" have the ability to sponsor a visa application. Soccer coaching in the US is largely a volunteer activity. American football or basketball might get you into a university situation - but even there, most coaches have to teach at least a class or two. I don't know of many universities that splash out real money on their soccer teams.

An immigration attorney won't get the husband a job - and as far as finding a job that can lead to a visa, I'd guess that the pro teams are the best bet here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you all very much for your help. I can't really see him join an MLS club as he hasn't been actively coaching for some years now. However once we settle down he can build a reputation. We recieved some interest from a soccer team in Houston Texas who offered $75000+. Should I say we'd happily take a wage cut in exchange for sponsorship?

Also does anybody know what that area is like?

Many Thanks

Anita


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Just a thought , but as your husband was a pro football player (lets get the name of the game right  ) could you not afford to go the EB5 visa route then find work and chose a location to live at your leisure ? Takes about £280,000 including fees and expenses , you get a small interest return on your money from some of the schemes and at the end of the period of investment you get your money back once they have sold your investment on , plus you get Greencards for all the family from the start , that would be my choice .


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Just a thought , but as your husband was a pro football player (lets get the name of the game right  ) could you not afford to go the EB5 visa route then find work and chose a location to live at your leisure ? Takes about £280,000 including fees and expenses , you get a small interest return on your money from some of the schemes and at the end of the period of investment you get your money back once they have sold your investment on , plus you get Greencards for all the family from the start , that would be my choice .


I'd certainly consider it however eventhough he was professional we are not particulary well-off. Also we wish to keep one of our houses either in the UK or Italy in terms of disposable income we'd be bringing around $1000000. To basically start a new life in the U.S so that includes a house, car, medical, legal etc etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Houston is warm, by the sea (well, the gulf) and humid. It's definitely an oil town. (OK, I was last there years ago and only in the middle of downtown.)

What sort of team, if I might ask? If they're offering to front for a visa, it might just be worth while following up. But check what sort of visa (and what the implications are for you and the other members of the family). $75,000 isn't a fortune, but it should be a living wage - and like you say, if your husband can develop a reputation, it could lead to bigger and better opportunities.

Just be aware that, for most work visas, the visa is dependent on the job. If the job disappears, you have 30 days to leave the country. You may want to approach this as a sort of trial run, with the knowledge that it might be for only "a couple of years." That could change, but as long as you're clear in your expectations, it could be the sort of opportunity you're looking for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> I'd certainly consider it however eventhough he was professional we are not particulary well-off. Also we wish to keep one of our houses either in the UK or Italy in terms of disposable income we'd be bringing around $1000000. To basically start a new life in the U.S so that includes a house, car, medical, legal etc etc.


A million dollars ? so you could commit 500 000 to an EB 5 and still have half a million less fees and expenses left , wish i was in that position , if i was that would be my way in , plus you get green cards for you and the kids and after the term on your investment runs out you get your half a mill back , and you can go find what ever jobs you and your husband want .


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> What sort of team, if I might ask? If they're offering to front for a visa, it might just be worth while following up. But check what sort of visa (and what the implications are for you and the other members of the family). $75,000 isn't a fortune, but it should be a living wage - and like you say, if your husband can develop a reputation, it could lead to bigger and better opportunities.


The team is 1st division & a youth acadamy he was offered the role of head coach. I'm afraid I don't have the precise details on this computer as i'm at work. Our overall goal is to bring our daughter up in a different 'warmer enviroment'. Also my husband will hopefully be able to develop as a coach he's only 47 which in coaching terms is young & eventually make his way into the MLS which will financially accomodate us & hopefully guarentee our stay in the US.

We do also have many contacts in Washington (Seattle) & California (San Diego). So we might see if theres any sponsorship ops there.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> An immigration attorney won't get the husband a job - and as far as finding a job that can lead to a visa, I'd guess that the pro teams are the best bet here.


The big difference here is that he's a professional with a track record, and there's a possibility for self-sponsorship here. But they should also be approaching the pro teams and colleges for the sponsorship routes.


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> A million dollars ? so you could commit 500 000 to an EB 5 and still have half a million less fees and expenses left , wish i was in that position , if i was that would be my way in , plus you get green cards for you and the kids and after the term on your investment runs out you get your half a mill back , and you can go find what ever jobs you and your husband want .


Ok thats all very well. But is it guarenteed? I'm not keen on the idea of either losing $500000 or spending a couple of years settling down then being told to leave.

Investment wise could I invest in a friends company? We have numerous friends along the west coast who'd be willing to help us.

Many Thanks 

Anita


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> Ok thats all very well. But is it guarenteed? I'm not keen on the idea of either losing $500000 or spending a couple of years settling down then being told to leave.
> 
> Investment wise could I invest in a friends company we have numerous friends along the west coast.
> 
> ...


The EB5 is an immigrant visa -- you become a permanent resident on arrival. It is conditional though, and you will need to file to remove those conditions after 2 years. Just at the moment, the visa is due to die (this Sept) unless resurrected by Congress. So I'd hold until this happens.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> Ok thats all very well. But is it guarenteed? I'm not keen on the idea of either losing $500000 or spending a couple of years settling down then being told to leave.
> 
> Investment wise could I invest in a friends company? We have numerous friends along the west coast who'd be willing to help us.
> 
> ...


Investments are only allowed into Goverment approved schemes to regenerate poorer areas of the states not yours friends business im afraid . I thought it sounded dodgy at first but google it and read up about , you may like it .
Richard.


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Investments are only allowed into Goverment approved schemes to regenerate poorer areas of the states not yours friends business im afraid . I thought it sounded dodgy at first but google it and read up about , you may like it .
> Richard.


I've looked and it seems ideal also as my son isn't 21 he can come also.
However I dont think you actually get your money back you just get interest.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Investments are only allowed into Goverment approved schemes to regenerate poorer areas of the states not yours friends business im afraid . I thought it sounded dodgy at first but google it and read up about , you may like it .
> Richard.


It is dodgy! I've seen seasoned immigration lawyers state they wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Having said that, it's the only way you can buy a green card.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

barlettaborn said:


> I've looked and it seems ideal also as my son isn't 21 he can come also.
> However I dont think you actually get your money back you just get interest.


After 2 years you have the option to have your investment back , BUT! , i believe your investment has to then be sold on to a new investor , how long this process takes is not really know at the moment as its quite a new visa program . Apparantly some schemes are easier to sell on than others , and some schemes deliver more interest than others , i think it needs alot of research and finding a scheme right for you .Plus as with all visa,s you need to avoid scams offering help/advice for a fee .


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> After 2 years you have the option to have your investment back , BUT! , i believe your investment has to then be sold on to a new investor , how long this process takes is not really know at the moment as its quite a new scheme . Apparantly some schemes are easier to sell on than others , and some schemes deliver more interest than others , i think it needs alot of research and finding a scheme right for you .Plus as with all visa,s you need to avoid scams offering help/advice for a fee .


Yes I'll definatly look into it. Also I'll keep working on my husbands job, he should have accepted 20 years ago when they offered him the job now it seems ridiculously difficult. It is ridiculously we'd hardly be a burden on the economy we arent struggling financially if anything we're of benefit to the economy not many Americans have any decent footballing experience & with friends at major clubs all over Europe it would be of great benefit to any U.S club.

Lets hope the U.S sees it the same way.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Real estate is not not a liquid asset. Just the opposite - you have to maintain it and potentially pay taxes on the sale. Appraisal values have changed, sales have changed - in Europe not only in the US. My mother always said - can you write a check for it?
Your husband's career went from player to private school coach and not further education. You may want to look at the cvs of come even minor college coaches. They are on-line. He will need really great connections.
To me it looks like you are behind the power curve in Europe. Yes this is personal but for me job related.


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Real estate is not not a liquid asset. Just the opposite - you have to maintain it and potentially pay taxes on the sale. Appraisal values have changed, sales have changed - in Europe not only in the US. My mother always said - can you write a check for it?
> Your husband's career went from player to private school coach and not further education. You may want to look at the cvs of come even minor college coaches. They are on-line. He will need really great connections.
> To me it looks like you are behind the power curve in Europe. Yes this is personal but for me job related.


I've seen U.S minor coaches CV's they include phrases such as All-State Soccer Captain, 1st Division Player US League I cant really see how this compares to 13 years in the Italian top flight? It doesn't even come close if they came to Europe with that on their CV's nobody would even raise an eyebrow!

As for his connections in Europe I'm not talking about the U.S first division, I'm talking about some of the richest clubs in Europe mainly Italy & Spain but also England.

US coaches dont compare their knowledge it isn't as wide spread and they cant associate to the highest level. I'm sure he will have no difficulty finding a job! The question is whether he'll find one willing to sponsor him.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are here not talking about a US coach coming to Europe. Judge your husband on his actual merrits. Take a step back and try to be neutral. He WAS top flight. His connections are not in the US. Exactly - will they sponsor him?
Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> You are here not talking about a US coach coming to Europe. Judge your husband on his actual merrits. Take a step back and try to be neutral. He WAS top flight. His connections are not in the US. Exactly - will they sponsor him?
> Wishing you good luck.


They'll see when she starts making some approaches. I'd say it was worth a go.


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> You are here not talking about a US coach coming to Europe. Judge your husband on his actual merrits. Take a step back and try to be neutral. He WAS top flight. His connections are not in the US. Exactly - will they sponsor him?
> Wishing you good luck.



I can see where your coming from. However he has all his UEFA licenses which are accepted in the U.S and are infact worth more than the U.S equivalent. Also he has experience working with children thus youth acadamy he's able to spot young talent having played football all his life.

From an adult coaching role, transfer wise exporting/importing players to & from Europe would be easier. I suppose we can only find out by trying and as a secondary option bringing our children up in Tuscany is not so bad.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No plan to relocate to the US is quick. You need to make some approaches, both directly to the US pro teams and to all his contacts in the sport - US based or otherwise. Finding any sort of job in the US is often a matter of marketing oneself. He first needs to let the appropriate people in the business know that he is available and interested in transferring himself and his family over there.

Send a few letters, and follow up with a "holiday" trip to meet folks face to face to discuss his options. It may not pay off right away - but the first step is making sure folks know you're interested. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

My best friend works at DC United. If you want to send me his CV, I'd be happy to forward it on to her and see if she can do a bit of networking and fact-finding for you.


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

*Look seriously at Atlanta*

We are always looking for teachers and coaches. Cobb County is where I live. Georgia has a terrible public school system with the exception of Cobb County. Therefore they have a very robust private school "industry." The private schools will hire anyone with a degree that they feel meet their needs. To that end, they are very picky.

Here is the public school system website for Cobb County.

Cobb County School District Home Page

Private schools pay less but the caliber of student is much higher. Not to mention you do not have metal detectors at the front door.

My wife is a High School Guidance Counselor with a Masters Degree and they started her at $40k.

The other thing about Private Schools in Georgia is that they are overwhelmingly Christian Based. That can work for you or against you. If you are active in your Church in the UK chances are there is someone who knows someone in the Atlanta area.

just my $.02

By the way, houses around me are about $165k to $250k for 1,400 ft2 to 2,500 ft2. Property taxes per year on the house in Cobb County are about $2k.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> We are always looking for teachers and coaches.


Again, somewhat overlooks the status issue.


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Again, somewhat overlooks the status issue.


And again why beat a dead horse. 

It was asked and answered. All the status questions can be found easily enough.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> And again why beat a dead horse.
> 
> It was asked and answered. All the status questions can be found easily enough.


They're not questions, they're conditions. If you ain't able to secure a suitable visa to come over here and work as a widget designer, it's really pretty irrelevant whether or not there are plenty of vacancies for widget designers, where the best place for widget designers is, or whether widget designers are suitably appreciated by the community.


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> They're not questions, they're conditions. If you ain't able to secure a suitable visa to come over here and work as a widget designer, it's really pretty irrelevant whether or not there are plenty of vacancies for widget designers, where the best place for widget designers is, or whether widget designers are suitably appreciated by the community.


Very true indeed. I do not wish to hijack this thread with our discussion particularly when I agree with you. The information is easily located by a phone call to the US Consulate. I also have very little expertise in the subject matter, so I will defer to your obviously more in depth knowledge. I was merely throwing out a prospect for a location that seems to be in need as observed by my firsthand experience.

Perhaps I am missing something as I seem to have upset you. My apologies and please let me know what I may have done that has possibly put bad information out or something possibly more nefarious.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> Very true indeed. I do not wish to hijack this thread with our discussion particularly when I agree with you. The information is easily located by a phone call to the US Consulate. I also have very little expertise in the subject matter, so I will defer to your obviously more in depth knowledge. I was merely throwing out a prospect for a location that seems to be in need as observed by my firsthand experience.
> 
> Perhaps I am missing something as I seem to have upset you. My apologies and please let me know what I may have done that has possibly put bad information out or something possibly more nefarious.


Nope -- don't worry, you haven't upset me. But there's no point in -- I've read a few of your posts -- explaining to the Lichtenstein military how to mount a sea invasion of the US, is there?

BTW, a phone call to the consulate will get your average would-be US immigrant absolutely nowhere in their quest to live here. Strange, eh?


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Nope -- don't worry, you haven't upset me. But there's no point in -- I've read a few of your posts -- explaining to the Lichtenstein military how to mount a sea invasion of the US, is there?
> 
> BTW, a phone call to the consulate will get your average would-be US immigrant absolutely nowhere in their quest to live here. Strange, eh?


To use the Lichtenstein analogy you are corect, there would be no point, except that they asked. So the neighborly thing to do is answer the question. Perhaps Lichtenstein is the "Mouse that Roared."

A fantastic book by the way.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> And again why beat a dead horse.
> 
> It was asked and answered. All the status questions can be found easily enough.


There is not much to be found. Public school systems do not sponsor visas nor do they hire staff without the required US certifications.

Great to be proud of living in Cobb County. You may want to do some homework before stating the school system throughout the rest of GA is mediocre. :>) Particulary in your neck of the woods some Bulldogs may object.


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

Well last year the state school system was ranked 48th in the country I believe.

Yes I have never understood the "Rabid" nature of the UGA fans. It is an OK school and you will get an adequate education. But I also grew up in the Northeast where the likes of Princeton, Yale, Lafayette, Swarthmore, Columbia, NYU, Brown, Dartmouth, etc. were all within a half day drive.

Now if you want to talk strictly about Football teams then yes UGA is a FANTASTIC school. But alas, school is for education still in this world.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> Well last year the state school system was ranked 48th in the country I believe.
> 
> Yes I have never understood the "Rabid" nature of the UGA fans. It is an OK school and you will get an adequate education. But I also grew up in the Northeast where the likes of Princeton, Yale, Lafayette, Swarthmore, Columbia, NYU, Brown, Dartmouth, etc. were all within a half day drive.
> 
> Now if you want to talk strictly about Football teams then yes UGA is a FANTASTIC school. But alas, school is for education still in this world.


Which one of them did you attend?
Duck!


----------



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

I attended a very small liberal arts school. Susquehanna University in Pennsylvania. My grades were not what I call "Good." My athletic ability is what got me into college.

Even while at college I took awhile to mature. It took several tours in the US Marine Corps to finally get me to wise up.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TNTRower said:


> I attended a very small liberal arts school. Susquehanna University in Pennsylvania. My grades were not what I call "Good." My athletic ability is what got me into college.
> 
> Even while at college I took awhile to mature. It took several tours in the US Marine Corps to finally get me to wise up.



Then you should have aquired the wisdom to know that the US school system does not only require admission to a school for higher education but also a certain financial effort for the duration. I can tell you that undergrad in AL runs about 35k+ tuition only.


----------



## billd (Sep 25, 2008)

*findyourspot - great resource*



barlettaborn said:


> We have been looking at moving away from the UK for some time. However after looking at houses all over the U.S we are still unsure where to move each has its own benefits.


On your first question, I found the following site useful: findyourspot dot com (can't post URLs yet.)
We can give you advice on places that work well (or not so well) for us, however, we don't really know you so it's probably not worth much. findyourspot asks several dozen specific questions and then produces a list of 24 cities/towns based on your preferences. The criteria are comprehensive. You need to think carefully about each one for meaningful results.
As well as the list of cities it provides pointers to 4-page PDF summaries on each city that are relentlessly positive so you need to read between the lines and do your own independent research.
Personally I found this very helpful. I had been thinking about Seattle and Portland and both these came up in the top five – so it can help confirm a short-list you already have. It also suggested several other places (Baltimore was another) that I hadn’t considered but probably should have.
The site appears to fund itself from referrals to real estate agencies but it's entirely up to you whether to follow up on this.


----------

